# TPMS sensors for new wheels & tires



## Kingsal (Sep 21, 2012)

If the new ones didn't come with TPMS sensors, then you need to take the old ones out and put them in the new tires. I JUST had to do this because I got new wheels, I also had to get new valve stems lol.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I would follow this thread:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/57-how-library/6342-how-match-tpms-sensors-after-tire-rotation.html

Its a How To for resetting your TPMS sensors after a tire rotation, but it should work to sync your new TPMS sensors since they work off of proximity to the sensor in the wheel well.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...TPMS info from the GM TechLink website; the last entry, by Ed(itor): Techlink: Welcome To Techlink!


----------

